# Happy Birthday Elmo



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I can't believe my little baby is all grown up! He turned two yesterday. 

After Molly's birthday last month, I learned not to bake a whole cake for the dogs. So, I made cupcakes. 










They chowed down!










Elmo has gone from being a cute little puppy...



















....into a handsome grown up. 











Happy Birthday Elmo. We love you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday to that beautiful boy!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Handsome Elmo!







what wonderful cupcakes!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you, Elmo!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME!!
I thought you'd be at my house by now


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Handsome, sweet, smart, sensitive, adorable







Elmo!! I always love seeing his pics, Bonita! Happy Birthday to your wonderful sweetheart of a good boy!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a handsome boy! Awww, that picture is so cute of he and Molly eating their cupcakes. Happy, happy birthday, Elmo!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 2nd Birthday Elmo, wish your mom had made more cupcakes, they look soooooo good.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcHAPPY BIRTHDAY HANDSOME!!
> I thought you'd be at my house by now


My daddy put an end to that idea. He won't let me go further than the neighborhood.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Elmo had a wonderful birthday.

I have a few more cupcakes hidden in the fridge for the next few days.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Happy birthday elmo!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Elmo!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Geez, where in the world have I been to have missed Elmo's birthday?!







Elmo! Chloe and Scrappy send lots of sloppy doggy kisses!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I missed Elmo's birthday! I love the pictures, especially the picture of the two of them eating their cupcakes off of the same plate.









Looks like he had a great day!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Ruth. 

Elmo and Molly are starting to think that any baking I do is for them. It usually is, but they shouldn't know that.


----------

